# Song of Forms - Suggestion of an appropriate musical piece



## Marcon (Jun 2, 2009)

Possible WotBS spoilers!

My players will most likely reach the seela village during our next session.  I would desperately love to be able to play something that would closely emulate what it would be like to hear the same lamenting lyrics over and over again.

My understanding is that the Song of Forms is close to a Gregorian chant.  I imagine the seela singing in a chorus, with every member of the trio possibly reciting different lyrics.  Since it is in Sylvan, I would need something non-English to keep the feeling real.

Can anyone think about something?  It would probably need to be downloadable since I don't think I will have time to go shopping for CDs before the game.

Thanks!


----------



## Morrus (Jun 2, 2009)

Hmm... I imagine it as sounding something like some _Clannad_ type stuff rather than a Gergorian chant.  I expect everyone imagines it differently.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 2, 2009)

In my head it originally started as something close to the Hymn of Fayth from Final Fantasy X, the same basic tune sung by many different voices taking turns. Then it morphed to be more akin to the music sung in Lothlorien in Fellowship of the Ring. (Maybe something like track 3 of disc 2 here: [ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000S5A88G/ref=sr_f2_album_1?ie=UTF8&child=B000S42XC6&qid=1243902162&sr=102-1]Amazon.com: Lord Of The Rings Trilogy: MP3 Downloads: City Of Prague Philharmonic / Crouch End Festival Chorus / Raine[/ame])

Nothing quite fits, and I'm not a musician, so I can't even begin to compose something that fits. But I wish I could get four choral singers to do a jam session. Start with a trio of Gregorian monks who grew up starving and lived through hurricane Katrina, and add in Charlotte Church after she's been kept in prison for forty years, and I think we'll make it work.

In my now-abandoned attempt to write a novel for WotBS, I did my best to convey it thusly:



> The song floated eerily above the roar of the forest fire, and though he could not understand the words, he grasped its meaning clearly. Its strangely familiar rhythm brimmed with loss and longing and a memory of beauty which its singers would not abandon, no matter how thickly death surrounded them.
> 
> Though he was sure it was just the shimmer of the fire’s heat, the trees appeared to dance with the song's rhythm. When the music swelled, the flames dimmed, but always an oppressive weariness would creep into the singer's voices, and again ash and cinders would howl on the wind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcon (Jun 4, 2009)

Riding your "Hymn of the Fayth" idea, I found this gorgeous and instrument-less Choir interpretation which I will be using unless someone can find something better.  Right now, my only little complaint is that it's a bit short and thus may sound repetitive after a while.

Other than that, that is pretty darn near what I was imagining.  Heck, I can almost hear Lake Seela's frogs in the background!

-Marcon


----------

